# هجوم ضد كاتدرائية للكنيسة الشرقية القديمة في بغداد



## Coptic Man (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*أسامة مهدي من لندن :-*

*- تعرضت كاتدرائية مريم العذراء للكنيسة الشرقية في بغداد اليوم الى هجوم مزدوج بعبوة ناسفة وسيارة مفخخة مما اسفر عن مقتل شخصين واصابة 25 اخرين بجروح . وقال قسم الإعلام في بطريركية الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة في بيان الى "ايلاف" ان كاتدرائية مريم العذراء للكنيسة الشرقية القديمة بمنطقة حي الرياض في بغداد تعرضت صباح اليوم إلى هجوم إرهابي مزدوج بعبوة ناسفة أعقبها بدقائق انفجار سيارة مفخخة بكمية كبيرة من المتفجرات. واوضح انه ففي الساعة العاشرة صباحا وبينما كان المصلون يغادرون الكنيسة بعد انتهاء قداس الأحد انفجرت عبوة ناسفة موضوعة تحت سيارة كاهن الكنيسة الأب "إيزريا وردا" والتي كانت مركونة بجوار الباب الرئيس للكنيسة (أو قنبلة يدوية ألقيت عليها من سيارة مسرعة حسب بعض شهود العيان) الأمر الذي أدى إلى وقوع بعض الإصابات وتجمع للمواطنين وحضور دورية للشرطة .. وبعد لحظات قصيرة وقع انفجار هائل بسيارة مفخخة مركونة أمام باب الكنيسة في الطرف المقابل لشارع ضيق ما أدى إلى وقوع عدد أكبر من الإصابات بين المواطنين ورجال الشرطة.

واشار الى ان حصيلة الخسائر حتى الآن هي كالآتي :*

*1 . استشهاد أحد حراس الكنيسة (جوزيف إيشو).
2 . استشهاد طفل لا يزال مجهول الهوية.
3 . عدد الجرحى 17 جريحا تسعة منهم من المصلين الخارجين من الكنيسة حالة اثنين منهم خطيرة، مع بتر ساق أحد الجرحى وإجراء عملية قلع عين لجريح آخر. اضافة الى ثمانية جرحى من المواطنين بينهم أربعة من عناصر الشرطة الموجودين في المكان عقب الانفجار الأول.

واوضح أن الكاتدرائية تضم مقر قداسة البطريرك مار أدى الثاني رئيس الكنيسة والذي كان موجودا وقت الحادث في جناحه الخاص، وكذلك الأب إيزريا وردا والأب زيا أدور وهم جميعا بخير، كما تضم الكاتدرائية مقر مجلة الأفق. وقال انه فضلا عن الخسائر البشرية فقد أسفر الهجوم عن احتراق خمس سيارات وإلحاق أضرار متفرقة بخمسة أخرى وإصابة مبنى الكاتدرائية بأضرار مادية كبيرة. 
ولم تعلن أي جهة حتى الان مسؤوليتها عن هذا العمل الارهابي الا انه من غير المستبعد ان يكون قد نفذ احتجاجا على تصريحات بابا الفاتيكان الاخيرة التي اعتبرت مسيئة للاسلام وذلك على الرغم من تاكيد قادة المسيحيين في العراق عن عدم رضاهم عنها وتعاطفهم مع المسلمين في مشاعر الرفض للتصرحيات مؤكدين حرصهم على وحدة العراقيين بمختلف اديانهم .

**المصدر :**http://www.elaph.com/ElaphWeb/Politi...6/9/179027.htm*

*تعليقي الخاص :-*​ 
*ويستمر الغوغاء في همجيتهم تجاه المسيحية *

*هل تواجهون تصريح بنسف وقتل للاخرين !!*

*الا تعرفون العقل الا تعرفون الرد بالحجة والمنطق ؟!*

*ام ان منطقكم الوحيد هو السلاح والنسف والتدمير :dntknw: *

*ولاتفقهون اسلوب غيره *

*ولكنك برهنتوا واكدتم علي صحة كلام البابا بنديكت حفظه الله *

*فالاسلام لم ياتي الا بكل شئ سئ للعالم وده طبعا بركات النبي الذي سنته النكاح ورزقه علي سن رمحه *

*انتوا مش جيبتوا جديد من عندكم*


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*ناس همج و دينه همجي و رسولهم اضرب منهم*

*اذا كان رسولهم بيقتطع القوافل و يسرقها, يبقى يطلعوا ايه غير زي رسولهم...*

*بس اعيد و اكرر, ان ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى على كنيسة الرب*


----------



## يماني1 (24 سبتمبر 2006)

> ولم تعلن أي جهة حتى الان مسؤوليتها عن هذا العمل الارهابي الا انه من غير المستبعد ان يكون قد نفذ احتجاجا على تصريحات بابا الفاتيكان الاخيرة التي اعتبرت مسيئة للاسلام




*؟؟؟اولا لم يعلن اي احد مسؤليته عن الحادث كما قلت فلم يكون المنفذون مسلمون اين هو الدليل بالمنطق ،والادلة والبراهين وليس بالتخمين لو 
سمحتوا.*


----------



## رهبر (24 سبتمبر 2006)

اثنين فقط الي ماتو !


----------



## Fadie (24 سبتمبر 2006)

رحمتك يا ألهى

لا يوجد فى الوجود كله ما هو ابشع من الاسلام

لهم اسوة حسنة فى محمد


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2006)

يماني1 قال:


> *؟؟؟اولا لم يعلن اي احد مسؤليته عن الحادث كما قلت فلم يكون المنفذون مسلمون اين هو الدليل بالمنطق ،والادلة والبراهين وليس بالتخمين لو *
> *سمحتوا.*


 
*هو في غير الارهابيين المسلمين الي بيفجروا؟*


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2006)

رهبر قال:


> اثنين فقط الي ماتو !


 
*الاخ زعلان لان الماتوا اثنين بس*

*بس اقول ايه... محمدي و يحب الموت و القتل للبقية*


----------



## يماني1 (24 سبتمبر 2006)

اخونا الخبر يقول لااحد اعلن المسؤولية عن الحادث فما دليلك بانهم مسلمين بتخمن صح


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2006)

يماني1 قال:


> اخونا الخبر يقول لااحد اعلن المسؤولية عن الحادث فما دليلك بانهم مسلمين بتخمن صح


 
*اخمن ايه بس, هو مين بتاع التفجيرات و العبوات الناسفة, مش المسلمين و جماعة الانصار و القاعدة؟*

*ولا يمكن مسيحي نفذ العملية؟  *

*جايز ليه لاء*


----------



## يماني1 (24 سبتمبر 2006)

خلاص كليتنا انا منفذها زين


----------



## Coptic Man (24 سبتمبر 2006)

رهبر قال:


> اثنين فقط الي ماتو !


 
*عجبا اتريد المزيد من سفك الدماء*

*الا يرضي الات بشهيدين فقط *

*وانما يريد بحر من الدماء كي يرضي علي عباده المؤمنين في الارض*

*فعلا العرب اكثر ناس تقدر الروح البشرية*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 سبتمبر 2006)

يماني1 قال:


> خلاص كليتنا انا منفذها زين


 
*ظريف !!*

*الي يدخل ويلاقي مأساة زي دي وفيه ناس فيها اتقتلت بدون وجه حق*

*ويدخل يستظرف يبقي انسان مش عنده دم ولا اخلاق*

*ولا يعرف المشاعر ولا يقيم حتي مشاعر الاخرين *

*من الاخر مجرد من ادميته *

*مثل حضرتك كدا *


----------



## يماني1 (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*ليش الغلط الكبير هاي يا كوبتك ابي افهم*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 سبتمبر 2006)

يماني1 قال:


> *ليش الغلط الكبير هاي يا كوبتك ابي افهم*


 
*علشان بستظرف في مأساة قتل فيها شخصين وسفك دمائهم بلا ذنب جنوه*

*سواء انهم تواجدوا في بيعة الرب بكل وداعة وسلام *

*كم انه تم تدمير جزء من كنيسة *

*وانا داخل تهزر وتقول انا اللي عملتها *

*يبقي تتوقع ايه *

*هل الهزار في كل حاجة ولا ايه *

*مفيش شعور بالمسؤلية !!*

*عجبا*


----------



## يماني1 (24 سبتمبر 2006)

ردي كان عادي ومافيه اي استظراف بل محاوله من الهروب على الرد

اسلوبي غير اسلوبك لو ابي اضحك لكنت قلت حاجه تانيه انت افهمتها غلط 

اعمل انا ايه


----------



## Coptic Man (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*اوك خلاص انتهينا من النقطة دي*


----------



## رهبر (25 سبتمبر 2006)

> عجبا اتريد المزيد من سفك الدماء



الف في الشهر على الاقل !! 

لكل مدينة !


----------



## Coptic Man (25 سبتمبر 2006)

رهبر قال:


> الف في الشهر على الاقل !!
> 
> لكل مدينة !


 
*احييك يا رهبر فا انت مسلم بحق وحقيقي*

*واللات يرضي عنك كدا *

*روح بقي فجر نفسك في اقرب مجمع ليك *

*علشان تاخدك حور العين بالاحضان*


----------



## رهبر (25 سبتمبر 2006)

خاص - اباء
استشهد نحو 31 شخصا واصيب 34 اخرون بجروح في حصيلة جديدة لانفجار سيارة مفخخة في مدينة الصدر شرق بغداد صباح اليوم السبت 23-9-2006،  وفي التفاصيل قال جاسم محمد علي الملازم اول في احد مراكز الشرطة في مدينة الصدر ان "ما لا يقل عن 31 شخصا قتلوا واصيب 34 اخرون عندما انفجرت عبوات ناسفة موضوعة داخل غالونين سعة كل منهما 70 ليترا قرب صهريج للمحروقات كان يفرغ شحنته". واضاف ان "غالبية الشهداء هم من النساء والاطفال الذين كانوا بانتظار دورهم للتعبئة". 

وكان ضابط رفيع المستوى في احد مراكز الشرطة في مدينة الصدر قال في وقت سابق ان 23 شهيدا سقطوا واصيب 28 اخرون بالانفجار. واضاف ان الجثث والمصابين نقلوا الى مستشفيات الصدر والحبيبية في المنطقة ذاتها.


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*فعلها  أنكح الخلق ثانية  !!!*


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

رهبر قال:


> الف في الشهر على الاقل !!
> 
> لكل مدينة !


 
كلمة وحدة لا اكثر:

مسلم


----------



## Coptic Man (25 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> كلمة وحدة لا اكثر:
> 
> مسلم


 
*تعريف مضبوط يليق بيه نظرا  لمبادئه و ردود افعاله يا روك*


----------



## Scofield (25 سبتمبر 2006)

على فكرة يا أخوانى لازم نكون منصفين فليس المسيحين فقط يوقتلون فى العراق ولكن مسلمين على يد مسلمين أيضا وذلك لأسباب كثيرة منها
أن العراق تريد أن تكون ديموقراطية و هم لايريدون
أن العراق تريد أن يكون هناك أنتخابات نزيهة من الشعب وهم لايريدون
التطرف والتعصب لأختلاف الطوائف حيث نجد السنى يقتل الشيعى و الشيعى يقتل السنى
وهناك أيضا أطراف تريد الجهل للعراقين و التأخر
وهناك أيضا أطراف تريد مد سيطرتها على العراق
وهناك أطراف تريد أظهار أن قوات التحالف و القوات العراقية فشلت فى مواجهة الأرهاب
وغيرها من الأسباب


----------



## رهبر (26 سبتمبر 2006)

على حساب اكبر اثنين في المنتدى 

روك و كوبتك   المشرف و نائبه   

انا كل الي قلته كان تلميحات الى المجازر الي تصير في المسلمين في العراق 

لانكم جهلة بوضع العراق لذلك اردت ان المح لكم 

حتى انت يا ٌremon 
 لا تعرف ما الذي يحدث في العراق بضبط 

والارهابيين ما هم مسلمين ابدا


----------



## يماني1 (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*ياريت تشرح لنا وجهة نظرك عن اعتقادك فيمن هم الارهابين في العراق*


----------



## رهبر (27 سبتمبر 2006)

الارهابيين في العراق هم عدة اطراف  

منهم تنظيم القاعدة و اتباع النظام السابق  و الامريكان


----------



## Scofield (27 سبتمبر 2006)

رهبر قال:


> الارهابيين في العراق هم عدة اطراف
> 
> منهم تنظيم القاعدة و اتباع النظام السابق  و الامريكان



طيب خلينا نحلها 
لو تنظيم القاعدة و أتباع صدام مشيو وبطلو أعتدائات هيمشى الأمريكان لانهم حجة أمريكا و أمريكا طبعا هيبقى موقفها وحش لو فضلت يوم واحد بدون و جودهم صح ولا لا


----------



## Scofield (27 سبتمبر 2006)

و بعدين أزاى تقول عليهم مش مسلمين وهما ماسكين شعارات أسلامية و يقرأون القرآن و يضعون شعارات أسلامية على رأسهم يقرآون الشهادة أيه هو أنت فاكر مفيش حد بيتفرج ولا أيه


----------



## Scofield (27 سبتمبر 2006)

وطبعا علشان أنت شيعى مذكرتش أن الشيعة برده فجرو مساجد للسنة و قتلو منهم الكثير والزعيم بتاعكم كان عامل أول ما الحرب أبتدت قناة بيدعو فيها العراقين لمساعدة الأمريكان


----------



## رهبر (27 سبتمبر 2006)

عندك دليل على ان الشيعة هم من فجرو المساجد ؟


ثم ان امريكا هي الي تبي لتنظيم القاعدة واتباع صدام انهم يستمرو حتى تاخد مصالحها 

لان مو من مصلحة امريكا انها تخرجهم لو تبي تطلعهم كان طلعتهم من الاول 

ثم ليس كل من قال انه مسلم و رفع الشعارات  يعني بضرورة انه يعبر عن رأي جميع المسلمين


----------



## My Rock (27 سبتمبر 2006)

رهبر قال:


> الارهابيين في العراق هم عدة اطراف
> 
> منهم تنظيم القاعدة و اتباع النظام السابق و الامريكان


 
*تنظيم القاعدة مش مسلمين؟*
*يا ابني دول حافظين القرأن احسن منك*
*وبيموتوا و القرأن بأيديهم*
*و يقتلوا بسور القرأن و اياته*
*يبقى عملتهم مش مسلمين بأي حق؟*


----------



## يماني1 (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*بسيطه لانه المسلم من سلم الناس من لسانه ويده

وليس فقط من قرأ القرآ،*


----------



## Scofield (28 سبتمبر 2006)

رهبر قال:


> عندك دليل على ان الشيعة هم من فجرو المساجد ؟
> 
> 
> ثم ان امريكا هي الي تبي لتنظيم القاعدة واتباع صدام انهم يستمرو حتى تاخد مصالحها
> ...



طيب لو كان المسلمين رافضين ليه ميعملوش مظاهرات سلمية يقولو فيها أنكم ترفضون تنظيم القاعدة و أى جماعة مماثلة و جماعة وأتباع صدام وبذلك يعرف العالم كله أنكم رفضين وجود هؤلاء الأرهابين و يمشو هؤلاء الأرهابين لان وجودهم لن يكون مبرر و ساعتها أمريكا تمشى بدون رجعة "آه نسيت أقولك ياريت تقولو رسالة للأرهابين فى هذه المظاهرة أن الأسلام يتبرأ منكم و نحن رافضين أسلامكم"


----------



## Scofield (28 سبتمبر 2006)

وهو يعنى أنت عايز دليل فى حاجة واضحة زى الشمس من زمان السنى يكره الشيعى و الشيعى يكره السنى ومش من مصلحة أمريكا أنها تفجر جوامع و مساجد لان ده بيضعف من نظرة العالم ليها أنها قوية وتستطيع الرد على الأرهابين و الهيبة بتاعتها هتروح


----------



## رهبر (28 سبتمبر 2006)

العراق عملو اكثر من مرة مظاهرات 

ثم ان وسائل الاعلام مليئة بمثل هذا الكلام من رفض للأرهابين و رفض حتى اسلامهم وامريكا تدري 

بعدين مين قال لك يعني اذا قالو لهم بيطلعو بيطلعو كذا بساهل !!

وامريكا هي المستفيد الاول من وجودهم في العراق  حتى تثبت نفسها في العراق و تكون لها اكثر من قاعدة في المنطقة  هذا و غير نهب الثروات 

بعدين مين قال لك الشيعي يكره السني و العكس 

قنواتنا الشيعية مثل الانوار و المنار و الكوثر  دائما تستضيف شيوخ و شخصيات من السنة 


وانا شخصيا عندي اصدقاء كثير من السنة 

وفي العراق الشيعي يتزوج السنية و العكس صحيح  حتى في السعودية في بعض المناطق 

وانا ارد واطالبك و ين دليلك ان الشيعة هم الي فجرو المساجد ؟! 

بل بالعكس الشيعة اذانو هذي العمليات


----------



## رهبر (28 سبتمبر 2006)

> تنظيم القاعدة مش مسلمين؟
> يا ابني دول حافظين القرأن احسن منك
> وبيموتوا و القرأن بأيديهم
> و يقتلوا بسور القرأن و اياته
> يبقى عملتهم مش مسلمين بأي حق؟


يعني حضرتك  تفضل تنظيم القاعدة علي  ؟ وتعتبرهم افضل مني !! 

وشنو مدريك انهم حافظين القران وانا مو حافظه ! 

وحتى لو كانو حافظين سورة من القران هل يعو معناها ؟

عموما  هنيئا لك تنظيم القاعدة و نسئل الله ان يحشرك معهم


----------



## Coptic Man (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*عجبااااا لكلامك يا رهير*

*فلم اشاهد فيلم قتل وذبح للاوغاد الذين يتسموا باسم المقاومة الشرعية *

*وهم يذبحون المختطف بمنتهي الخسة والنذالة *

*وهم يتلون عبارات القرائن التي تحسهم علي ذلك *

*فلا تنكر ان هؤلاء مسلمون *

*اعلم انهم لايتفقون معك فا انت من المسلمين المعتدلين*

*ولكن اطلب منك الا تهين ذكائنا وتحاول  ان تضلل عليهم *

*فاهؤلاء هم المسلمون الحق الذي يرضي عنهم محمد*

*لانه هو القائل بذاته سنتي النكاح ورزقي علي سن رمحي *

*وامرت ان اقاتل الناس جميعا حتي يعترفوا ان لا الله الا الله *

*هذا هو الاسلام الحق دين الدماء و نحر الاسري*


----------



## رهبر (28 سبتمبر 2006)

اي ذكاء الي تتكلم عنه !!


----------



## Scofield (28 سبتمبر 2006)

مش شرط يطلعو على طول بس لو وقفتو كلكم أيد واحدة ورفضطموهم بصدق عندها لن يكون هناك مبرر لهؤلاء الأرهابين فى العراق بحجة تحريره وهم يريدون فى الحقيقة تدميره ومدام أنت عارف أمريكا حجتها أيه حاول تبطلها الحجة و ساعتها هيبقى منظرهم وحش لو قعدو ساعة واحدة بدون وجود الأرهاب


----------



## رهبر (28 سبتمبر 2006)

حاولنا و ما زلنا نحاول 

لكن وش الفايدة هذول حيوانات ما يفيد معاهم الكلام


----------



## شاب سعودي (29 سبتمبر 2006)

استغفر الله ياشباب كل الذين يفجرون بالعراق لايمثلون الاسلام لان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لايحارب احدا الا اذا حاربه احد فقط وهؤلاء الذين يفجرون بالعراق لايمثلون الاسلام


----------



## My Rock (29 سبتمبر 2006)

رهبر قال:


> يعني حضرتك تفضل تنظيم القاعدة علي ؟ وتعتبرهم افضل مني !!
> 
> وشنو مدريك انهم حافظين القران وانا مو حافظه !
> 
> ...


 
*افضلك عليك ايه؟ بتفهم الامور انت ازاي!*
*انا بقلك انهم مسلمين و يذكرون الشهادة كل ما يقتلون احد فليس لك الحق ان تجرده من اسلامه فقط لانه ينقل الصورة الغير محبذة عن الاسلام*


----------



## My Rock (29 سبتمبر 2006)

شاب سعودي قال:


> استغفر الله ياشباب كل الذين يفجرون بالعراق لايمثلون الاسلام لان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لايحارب احدا الا اذا حاربه احد فقط وهؤلاء الذين يفجرون بالعراق لايمثلون الاسلام


 
*محمد لم ياحرب احد الا اذا حاربوه؟ هههه عايش فين يا ابني؟*
*بعدين القاعدة هم مسلمين شئت ام ابيت يعني ما من حقك تجردهم من اسلامهم*


----------



## الابن المبارك (29 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي اوى اخي الكريم على الموضوع 
واحب اقول حاجه مهمه للجميع كل دوله من غير رئاسه او رئيس حقيقي يحكمها لازم يكون الحال كدة زي محنا شايفين.
احب اقولكم اني كنت في العراق وحضرت الحرب الي كنت هناك.
على العموم الشعب العراقي دلوقتي متندم ويقول ولا يوم من ايامك يا صدام.ولا يوم من أيامك.
الرب يوقف مع اخوانا هناك.


----------



## شاب سعودي (29 سبتمبر 2006)

وانا احب اقولكم ان كل ديانه فيهم الملتزم بدينه وفيهم اللغير ملتزم اما اللي يفجرون فهم مخربون يفسدون في الارض00
واحب اسالكم سؤال مهم مهم  من المخطئ امريكا او اللي يفجرون بالعراق لو شفنا لامريكا لوجدناها انها هي السبب في كل المشاكل تعرفوا ليه لانه حاربت وقتلت الاطفال والشياب واكبر دليل لما حاربوا لبنان وكان المتضرر الاطفال والمسنين صح او لا
وامريكا تمثل الديانه المسيحيه


----------



## Coptic Man (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*اميركا تمثل العلمانية الليبرالية الحرة*

*فا الدول المتخلفة فقط ( العربية ) هي التي تنادي بالديانة و في كل خرم في البلد تزنق كلمة الدين اما الدول المتقدمة الحديثة فهي علمانية يتساوي فيها الملحد مع المسيحي والمسلم واليهودي والهندوسي ويمكنك ان تتاكد من ذلك من اي شخص يقيم في دول اجنبية سواء اميركا او حتي روسيا*


----------



## رهبر (30 سبتمبر 2006)

تتكلموا عن العنف الاسلامي وناسيين ان المسيحية اساس العنف 

وما يحدث في فلسطين خير مثال   

فتهجير و قتل الفلسطينيين على اساس ديني وبأسم الدين 

مين الي يساعد اليهود غير المسيحيين ؟ 

 كل قطرة دم سقطت و ستسقط لطفل رضيع او شاب او شيخ كبير او امرأة هي نتاج عنف ديني مسيحي يهودي 

 فدينكم يربيكم و يعلمكم هذا المنطق : هذه الارض اعطاني ايها ربي و سأقتلك إن لم تخرج ! و بإسم ديني سأقتلك و اغتصب ارضك 

و عندها تثبت أن دينيكم هو منشأ للعنف الديني : فانت مين يا حبيبي عشان تتكلم في العنف الديني الاسلامي ؟!


----------



## شاب سعودي (30 سبتمبر 2006)

صح عليك يازهير امريكا تمثل النصارى وهيا اللتي تقتل الاطفال وترمل النساء


----------

